# "Infant on Lap" means



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello to all,

I am planning to travel to Sydney with my wife and 1 year old kid. 

When try to search for flights, it seems that since my kid comes into the category of infants, it appears that a seat will NOT be allocated to her.

Does it means we need to carry her in our lap throughout the flight ?

Moreover, please also advise if airlines allow parents to carry baby food with them ?

Thanks in advance for your comments.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

henry.olonga said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney with my wife and 1 year old kid.
> 
> ...


Correct. If there are spare seats next to you, you can make use of them, but unless you pay for "infant in seat" ticket which is the same cost as tickets for kids over the age of two, you will not get a seat for her if the flight is full.


> Moreover, please also advise if airlines allow parents to carry baby food with them ?


Yes, as far as I know. You will probably have to take out the food when you pass through security for inspection.


----------



## verynewuser (Sep 6, 2017)

henry.olonga said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney with my wife and 1 year old kid.
> 
> ...


PR mil gayi ?


----------

